# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Giúp em đánh giá card VGA với

## anhnt

em nâng cấp máy tính của em = card vga ati radeon hd 5145 / 512mb , ai biết thì giúp em đánh giá card này có được không, em cảm ơn nhìu#-o

----------


## showhand79

> em nâng cấp máy tính của em = card vga ati radeon hd 5145 / 512mb , ai biết thì giúp em đánh giá card này có được không, em cảm ơn nhìu#-o


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
với nhu cầu bình thường như xem phim hd, chơi một số game có đồ họa nhẹ thì bạn dùng con này là ok rồi. còn để chơi game với đồ họa cao thì bạn nên chọn card nvidia
chúc bạn chọn được sản phẩm ưng ý.

----------

